# Next attempt



## Clare H (Jan 17, 2006)

My first IVF attempt failed, test day was supposed to be 24th July unfortunatley   arrived the day before.
How long do i have to wait before i can try again?

Thanks

Clare x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Claire so sorry your ivf failed hun ^cuddle^ after my failed cycle i had to wait until i had had 3 periods then i started again on my 4th cycle but it seems different clinics vary on this, which clinic are you under ? i was at jimmy's

hopefully you wont have to wait too long hun, good luck 

pam xx


----------

